# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  راهنمایی در مورد باز کردن دیتاست با پسوند data. در متلب

## misagh1370

با سلام.دوستان ی دیتاست از سایت uci گرفتم پسوندش data هستش .حالا میخوام تو متلب بازش کنم چکار کنم؟ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.
لینک دیتاستمم گذاشتم
http://archive.ics.uci.edu/ml/machin...-diabetes.data

----------


## mb1372

سلام
کد زیر رو امتحان کنید:
fid=fopen('name.dat','rt');
A = fread(fid,'*float32');
fclose(fid);

----------


## misagh1370

ممنون.مهندس راهی نیست که بدون کد نویسی بشه دیتاست رو وارد متلب کرد؟

----------


## misagh1370

> سلام
> کد زیر رو امتحان کنید:
> fid=fopen('name.dat','rt');
> A = fread(fid,'*float32');
> fclose(fid);


چرا به فایل با پسوند dat تبدیلش کردین؟ و منظور از rt توی کدتون چی هست؟

----------


## mb1372

> چرا به فایل با پسوند dat تبدیلش کردین؟ و منظور از rt توی کدتون چی هست؟


این کد رو با جستجو پیداش کردم و گفتم شاید به دردتون بخوره. از جزئیاتش اطلاعی ندارم.
میتونید به جاش .data بذارید. ممنون میشم نتیجه رو هم اعلام کنید.
ضمنا وارد کردن داده به متلب، معمولا برای تحلیل و پردازش های بعدی صورت میگیره و کد نویسی براش لازمه. شما اگه بخواید صرفا داده ها رو ببینید میتونید با Notepad این کار رو انجام بدید.

----------


## misagh1370

> این کد رو با جستجو پیداش کردم و گفتم شاید به دردتون بخوره. از جزئیاتش اطلاعی ندارم.
> میتونید به جاش .data بذارید. ممنون میشم نتیجه رو هم اعلام کنید.
> ضمنا وارد کردن داده به متلب، معمولا برای تحلیل و پردازش های بعدی صورت میگیره و کد نویسی براش لازمه. شما اگه بخواید صرفا داده ها رو ببینید میتونید با Notepad این کار رو انجام بدید.


مهندس نمیخوام فقط اطلاعات رو باز کنم.باید وارد متلبشون کنم و داده ها رو پیش پردازش و انتخاب ویژگی و ... کنم.کد رو وارد کردم خطا داد.
Error using fread
Invalid file identifier. Use fopen to generate a valid file identifier.

----------


## mb1372

> مهندس نمیخوام فقط اطلاعات رو باز کنم.باید وارد متلبشون کنم و داده ها رو پیش پردازش و انتخاب ویژگی و ... کنم.کد رو وارد کردم خطا داد.
> Error using fread
> Invalid file identifier. Use fopen to generate a valid file identifier.


کد رو امتحان کردم. جواب داد.
احتمالا شما با همین نامی که توی لینک هست، کد رو امتحان کردید. باید تمام dash ها و فاصله ها رو از نام فایل حذف کنید. مثلا نام رو به prime.data تغییرش بدید.

----------


## misagh1370

> کد رو امتحان کردم. جواب داد.
> احتمالا شما با همین نامی که توی لینک هست، کد رو امتحان کردید. باید تمام dash ها و فاصله ها رو از نام فایل حذف کنید. مثلا نام رو به prime.data تغییرش بدید.


مهندس اسم رو هم تغییر دادم بی فایدست.ولی با استفاده از ایکن import دیتاست رو تو متلب باز کردم

----------

